# Diagnostic Sonography.



## SL3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello there…
I am currently trying to enter the workforce in California as a Diagnostic Medical Sonographer. I graduated in the UK with a PGDip in Diagnostic Medical Ultrasound at the beginning of last year. I have worked in the NHS in this and other capacities, (including as a Diagnostic Radiographer), for the last 10 years. I now have a SSN and a work permit. Since arriving in the US I have had my UK credentials assessed on a course-by-course basis as requested by the ARDMS and I was deemed qualified to subsequently sit and pass their Sonography Principles and Instrumentation examination, undertaken December 2013. I understand I must also pass their abdominal and obs/gynae examinations within the next two years., which I am fully willing to do to get to the standing I had in the UK as a qualified advanced practitioner. These exams however cost $200 or more each. I really need to be working before I can justify any further outlay financially. Has anyone been in my position before at all? I expected I would be of at least some interest within the job market now I am registered with the ARDMS but am having little joy. I really need to be back in the scan environment because, as many of you will know it takes only a short time to become out of touch in our ever-changing profession. I would be SO grateful for any help or advice…Regards from "at wits end after all that studying"


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

SL3 said:


> Hello there…
> I am currently trying to enter the workforce in California as a Diagnostic Medical Sonographer. I graduated in the UK with a PGDip in Diagnostic Medical Ultrasound at the beginning of last year. I have worked in the NHS in this and other capacities, (including as a Diagnostic Radiographer), for the last 10 years. I now have a SSN and a work permit. Since arriving in the US I have had my UK credentials assessed on a course-by-course basis as requested by the ARDMS and I was deemed qualified to subsequently sit and pass their Sonography Principles and Instrumentation examination, undertaken December 2013. I understand I must also pass their abdominal and obs/gynae examinations within the next two years., which I am fully willing to do to get to the standing I had in the UK as a qualified advanced practitioner. These exams however cost $200 or more each. I really need to be working before I can justify any further outlay financially. Has anyone been in my position before at all? I expected I would be of at least some interest within the job market now I am registered with the ARDMS but am having little joy. I really need to be back in the scan environment because, as many of you will know it takes only a short time to become out of touch in our ever-changing profession. I would be SO grateful for any help or advice…Regards from "at wits end after all that studying"


Hi,

Are you in the UK now? 

I don't think you will be able to secure a visa as an ultrasound tech. I've worked in the medical field and ultra sound techs are not a skilled profession. Where I have worked if the more needs to be done in terms of an ultra sounds then a radiologist or ob/gyn would perform an ultrasound.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I did some DMS recruiting last year. BS, ARDMS, ob/abdomen certificates, five years field run 75-125k depending on the rest of their background.
OP just passed ARDMS in December and has no or little US field experience. Considering the holidays and fiscal year end for a lot of employers - OP is just at the beginning of the job search and short the two most sought certificates. I would review the resume, start networking on platforms such as LinkedIn and ARDMS and beat the pavement. Listings of hospitals, networks and clinics using DMS make a great call list.


----------

